# Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut scratching and denting.



## Chen (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello all

I bought this tube of Thermal Grizzly (TG) Kryonaut in December 2019. I applied the paste to the CPU and GPU in January 2020. After about 8 months in September 2020, I dissembled the blocks for maintenance. At first, I saw some marks on the CPU block after I wiped away the old paste, I thought it was just dried paste. However, upon further cleaning, I realized they were actual scratches and dents, which are quite prominent, I can feel them when running my nail across it. Then I examined the CPU HIS, and it was damaged as well. I took apart the GPU block and saw some minor scratches on the block and die, although not as prominent.

I contacted TG support, they asked me to send a proof of purchase which I did, then they went under the radar for the next 10 days or so without getting back to me. During this period, I sent three emails trying to get in contact but no replies were heard. In the third email I sent to them I wrote if I don’t hear from them, I will raise this issue on the community forums. On the next business day, I received an email from TG Public Relations, which says that they did not receive the proof of purchase picture I sent earlier. I replied and resent the proof of purchase. Then they replied that they could not see the date of purchase, so I took a picture of the date and sent to them. I haven’t heard from them since. It’s been four business days.

I read on overclockers.co.uk forum that TG admitted that they made a bad batch where zinc oxide was not ground up properly (Zinc Oxide). I also read about other people who had this exact same problem after using Kryonaut (Thermal Grizzly Scratching, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut PSA (nasty scratching), Kryonaut - abrasive properties). I’ve checked through TG website that my tube of Kryonaut is Authentic. I can’t believe that TG is ignoring my issue especially when this issue is their fault. For such a premium product, this is unacceptable. 

Could someone please help me out!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2020)

Chen said:


> I can’t believe that TG is ignoring my issue especially when this issue is their fault. For such a premium product, this is unacceptable.



They aren't.  This is a known bad batch, as you yourself said.  It can both be authentic and not fit for resale.  Contact them, they will help you.  Reach out to a rep.

On an unrelated note, I notice a lot of third party sellers are pawning off said bad batch knowingly on amazon.  Sometimes it even mixes with amazons own inventory, due to how they handle stocking.  It's very tough to manage.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 8, 2020)

Many people fell for the overrated Kryonaut I see, well myself included .
I suggest buying Kingpin KPx, Gelid GC-Extreme, Thermalright TF-X, Noctua NT-H2 instead of this overrated TIM.


----------



## Chen (Oct 8, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> They aren't.  This is a known bad batch, as you yourself said.  It can both be authentic and not fit for resale.  Contact them, they will help you.  Reach out to a rep.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I notice a lot of third party sellers are pawning off said bad batch knowingly on amazon.  Sometimes it even mixes with amazons own inventory, due to how they handle stocking.  It's very tough to manage.


I did reach out to their support, which was on 22nd September, but they haven't addressed the issue at all. They seem to be ignoring me a whole lot.



nguyen said:


> Many people fell for the overrated Kryonaut I see, well myself included .
> I suggest buying Kingpin KPx, Gelid GC-Extreme, Thermalright TF-X, Noctua NT-H2 instead of this overrated TIM.


I bought a tube of GC extreme. Had to get this PC up and running again.


----------



## joemama (Oct 8, 2020)

I remember already seeing this same problem months ago from others here


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 8, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Many people fell for the overrated Kryonaut I see, well myself included .
> I suggest buying Kingpin KPx, Gelid GC-Extreme, Thermalright TF-X, Noctua NT-H2 instead of this overrated TIM.


overrated?
on an old i3 maybe.

this paste is beyond awesome in very high load scenarios where even my NT H2 gets up to 10% hotter than Kryonaut. 


even MX2 is good enough on a 50W chip. 
but compare them on a highly overclocked 10900k or a GPU. 
in my case just immediately repasting with NT H2 results in up to 7°C higher temps under 230W of load. and the 7°C are immediately gone after repasting with Kryonaut.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 8, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> overrated?
> on an old i3 maybe.
> this paste is beyond awesome in very high load scenarios where even my NT H2 gets up to 10% hotter than Kryonaut.
> even MX2 is good enough on a 50W chip.
> ...



Yeah and when you subject the Kryonaut under high temperature (>80C) for extended period of time, it degrade very quickly.
I have tried Kryonaut vs GC Extreme vs CM Master Gel on GPU and the difference is only 1C. I tested them on Titan X Maxwell and that card easily pull 350W with modded BIOS (GPU die alone pull >250W).

Though I agree that Kryonaut is good for desktop CPU usage, but not for other purpose such as GPU, Laptop.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 8, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Yeah and when you subject the Kryonaut under high temperature (>80C) for extended period of time, it degrade very quickly.
> I have tried Kryonaut vs GC Extreme vs CM Master Gel on GPU and the difference is only 1C. I tested them on Titan X Maxwell and that card easily pull 350W with modded BIOS (GPU die alone pull >250W).
> 
> Though I agree that Kryonaut is good for desktop CPU usage, but not for other purpose such as GPU, Laptop.


i have a 1080 Ti Strix with Kryonaut, and a 2080 Ti AMP Extreme with Kryonaut applied

the 1080 ti has the exact same temps as when it was applied 3 years ago. 

the 2080 Ti application is just 3 months old but still works perfectly fine.

Pump Out is a cooler problem not a paste problem.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 8, 2020)

Chen said:


> I did reach out to their support, which was on 22nd September, but they haven't addressed the issue at all. They seem to be ignoring me a whole lot.
> 
> 
> I bought a tube of GC extreme. Had to get this PC up and running again.


I believe they have an account here. Some guy had the same issues here last year, search the forum.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 8, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> i have a 1080 Ti Strix with Kryonaut, and a 2080 Ti AMP Extreme with Kryonaut applied
> 
> the 1080 ti has the exact same temps as when it was applied 3 years ago.
> 
> ...



Currently using TG Conductonaut on my 2080 Ti, get 4C lower temp than with Kryonaut .


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 8, 2020)

There you go:








						[SOLVED] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut PSA (nasty scratching)
					

EDIT: matter is fully settled amicably, with the help of the very good @Thermal-Grizzly support.  What can I say. Pay premium price, get premium scratching on both IHS and coldplate. Delidded my 8700K, only to find out what just 3 days of Kryonaut did to my D15S and the top of the IHS. Good...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe get @toyo in here and see if he can drop any contact details pertaining to a customer rep for TG


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Many people fell for the overrated Kryonaut I see, well myself included .
> I suggest buying Kingpin KPx, Gelid GC-Extreme, Thermalright TF-X, Noctua NT-H2 instead of this overrated TIM.


I somewhat agree, I used to use Coollaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra on delidded CPUs but now as an AMD user I just use typical good quality thermal paste (MX-4 for example).


----------



## Bones (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry this happened to your stuff, that just bites.

To make a point, I never use anything with stuff that's potentially abrasive such as IC diamond for example for this very reason.
I mean, so what if it gets one or two degrees cooler if it's destroying the hardware in the process?
No, I won't mess with stuff like this.

MX4  Carbon  ARCTIC MX-4 2019 Edition - Thermal Compound Paste - Carbon Based High Performance - Heatsink Paste - Thermal Compound CPU for All Coolers, Thermal Interface Material - High Durability - 8 Grams - Newegg.com 
and Noctua Noctua NT-H1 3.5g, Pro-Grade Thermal Compound Paste (3.5g) - Newegg.com 
have been the best pastes I've used so far, no risk of this happening yet performs well too.

As a standard practice, for my everyday stuff I still use AS5 Ceramique since it's cheaper and does well enough for all that but for the more demanding applications MX4 and Noctua are what I use, that includes subzero useage too.
Been using the linked MX4 stuff for alot of things as of late and so far, so good.

BTW the above links are simply for reference to what I use.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2020)

Please stop arguing with others who have a different opinion/experience than you and remember that YMMV.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2020)

That sucks man. Get in contact with them. A couple of members here had the same problem and they were taken care of I believe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Noctua NT-H2



Agreed.


----------



## Chen (Oct 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I believe they have an account here. Some guy had the same issues here last year, search the forum.


I massaged TG, but they are not replying. Would you be able to help to @ their customer support?



freeagent said:


> That sucks man. Get in contact with them. A couple of members here had the same problem and they were taken care of I believe.


Yea I did see those got resolved, but TG is not replying my emails! What could I do?


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2020)

Chen said:


> I massaged TG, but they are not replying. Would you be able to help to @ their customer support?
> 
> 
> Yea I did see those got resolved, but TG is not replying my emails! What could I do?


Hit em up on social etc. Or just give them time.


----------



## Massdeth (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes, give it a little time and be respectful, that way they cant say you were a nuisance etc... but dont let the matter drop cause thats what they are looking for. The idea is to string you along,as long as possible, for every level, till you give up and say its just not worth the trouble. You have to remember that every time you write into them they have to consult there lawyer on what to say and do, so your really dealing with him not the company. Keep on it, give them everything they ask for asap so they cant complain and youve complied at every turn and be respectful.... dont lose your s--t and youll win in the end. Unfortunately, some companies are like this. Good luck to you though brotha.


----------



## toyo (Oct 11, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe get @toyo in here and see if he can drop any contact details pertaining to a customer rep for TG


They're in that linked post above yours. The TG representative was very amiable and fast, and basically put enough money for a new cooling solution on my Paypal, so I have nothing to complain about that. 
But Kryonaut I'm definitely not risking again. Conductonaut sure, that thing is amazing, it's gonna be a year soon since I delidded and there is 0 performance degradation, temps are identical as they were in Dec 2019 given the same workload/ambient.
The scratching is mostly cosmetic. I haven't noticed any temperature issues (after I replaced the defective Kryonaut, which was a bit worse than Noctua's NTH1, probably because of the improperly composition, dunno).
My first email didn't reach TG. I suggest just writing them here, with proper details of the issue and proof for the purchase/scratches and I'm sure they'll happily fix things.
Dunno what else to say. I personally kept the money for other computer stuff after I worked on taming that OCD feeling that I had to replace the cooler/IHS because of the scratches. Who cares, it's inside the damn PC, it's cosmetic, it's still TG's responsibility for sure though. There must still be old batches of Kryonaut circulating. Which is why I'm not gonna buy it again unless we get some sort of way of knowing it's recently produced and QAed against scratching, which I doubt will happen.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

The recent tubes I’ve purchased have a ”slip of authenticity“ with a QR code to scan and a serial number  to confirm it’s a legit tube by  to prevent this from still happening. Bit surprised to see it pop up again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2020)

toyo said:


> They're in that linked post above yours. The TG representative was very amiable and fast, and basically put enough money for a new cooling solution on my Paypal,



Well, we got a problem then. TG rep hasnt been on since February. I saw this earlier and tagged you to see if you've received any phone numbers or email address that could be passed on.

Its gonna be a long wait for the TG rep to come back.... *IF *they come back.


----------



## toyo (Oct 12, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, we got a problem then. TG rep hasnt been on since February. I saw this earlier and tagged you to see if you've received any phone numbers or email address that could be passed on.
> 
> Its gonna be a long wait for the TG rep to come back.... *IF *they come back.


Yeah, I noticed. At least that hopefully means the bad batches are quite rare.
Or that most people just use it and then leave it untouched for years
I would not have noticed the scratches either, but it was my first time delidding and I basically did it like 3 times to see how it works without sealing, with Intel-like amount of RTV silicone and with just a thin layer, so I noticed the scratches really fast. Really weird it happened, when I spread the paste with that small spatula TG is providing within the envelope it never felt like it had larger pieces of stuff in it, it looked and felt as smooth as any other paste. But when I took off the cooler and cleaned it, it was a disaster. Much worse than in the OP here, especially on the IHS where it almost completely erased parts of the text.
I guess AMD can chalk IHS quality as well to their list of achievements vs Intel.

PS: I remembered the TG rep left their own email address in my thread, maybe it can be of use to the OP:
j.froehlich@thermal-grizzly.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2020)

toyo said:


> PS: I remembered the TG rep left their own email address in my thread, maybe it can be of use to the OP:



I would edit your post and send it to the OP via inbox. Im sure the rep wouldnt appreciate the tonne of spam he's going to get.


----------



## toyo (Oct 12, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would edit your post and send it to the OP via inbox. Im sure the rep wouldnt appreciate the tonne of spam he's going to get.


I thought about that too, but he posted it publicly himself here, plus it's a corporate email, so I guess he's fine with it.








						[SOLVED] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut PSA (nasty scratching)
					

How does spreading it (with presumably such little pressure) scratch an metal IHS?  If this is gambling, I will take those odds any day...................thanks for the heads up and all, but I'll continue to take my chances (and win). :)  Paste materials might be improperly ground? How should I...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2020)

Thats fine. Just trying to be respectful with someone elses contact details. I sure as hell wouldnt appreciate if my own contact details were leaked all over the internet. I cant imagine anyone else would.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2020)

I love my overpriced kryonaut, but the moment i saw this thread title i knew it had to be about that bad batch

that rep may no longer work for TG, definitely use the contact options on their website and give them some time. For a known issue and proof you have a legit sample (the serial) you'll get a new tube at the very least.


----------



## Fry178 (Oct 12, 2020)

*@*Massdeth
thats not how it works for any tech support. no, they dont consult a lawyer everytime the get a call/email.
its 5/10/50/xx ppl sitting in a call center like setting, or most likely outsourced to 3rd party.

its unacceptable to have to wait for long periods, and again shows they are not interested to help someone that spend money on one of their products,
and if a company doesnt respond at all, how are "you" supposed to win?
one thing i learned:
NO answer, IS an answer. learn your lesson, and switch brands...


----------



## Massdeth (Oct 12, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> *@*Massdeth
> thats not how it works for any tech support. no, they dont consult a lawyer everytime the get a call/email.
> its 5/10/50/xx ppl sitting in a call center like setting, or most likely outsourced to 3rd party.
> 
> ...


Were not talking about your run of the mill complaint. This is a physical damage issue stemming from a previous acknowledged incident and has to be handled judiciously, in fact the reps may even have memo's that were sent that if anymore of these type complaints come in to do X,Y,Z. You get enough people involved you can escalate this to a bankruptcy if you so choose and find the people willing to push it and im sure the chiefs are well aware of it or at least had a long consult with there lawyers. Moves and counter moves.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I love my overpriced kryonaut, but the moment i saw this thread title i knew it had to be about that bad batch
> 
> that rep may no longer work for TG, definitely use the contact options on their website and give them some time. For a known issue and proof you have a legit sample (the serial) you'll get a new tube at the very least.


I‘m just a bit shocked it’s still out there. I’ve /boughten at least 3 tube in the last year m all of em with the verification method n them as a direct reaction to the first incident


----------



## Fry178 (Oct 13, 2020)

@massdeath
legal things/decisions are done on the top floor of a company, not by/at (tech) support.
just as some info, more than 80% of support does NOT work for the company they "represent" at work, and that includes big ones like
car manufacturers or companies like Amex, especially for online/phone stuff, email contact especially above tier 1, might be different.
and a few like amazon are the exception to the rule, but they do it to improve/speedup CS..

and telling someone to be patient, when a product doesnt match its spec/capabilities/etc, is a joke, we're not talking about a cold burger here.
for me it doesnt matter how much, if *I* spend *MY* money on something (no matter if its 1$ or 1000), it better perform as expected.
if not, i wont sit down and "chill" to say it mildly, until a company gets their act together.
and especially when it comes to  a company being located in Germany, a country which is proud to label products "Made in..",
not "crap made in.."...

what do you think would anyone say, if they get an email/letter/call with following mssg:
Hi, sorry to hear you received a counterfeit product. please provide us with an address so we can ship you a genuine one..
(and depending on their insurance, replace both affected items, which probably cheaper than giving customer the purchase price).


reminds me why ppl always ask me why i spend so much more money on dji multi-rotors.
other companies: "pilot/user error" not covered by warranty/return policy.
dji: where do you want your replacement sent....
guess what company i will always buy/recommend


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 14, 2020)

1.   Kryonaut certainly has the best non-metal numbers .... the came out on top on every test I have read since it was released.

2.   I do not have enough experience with Kryonaut t to comment on workability over time.  We always used Shin Etsi G751 on CPUs (and half the price) but because of the multitude of surfaces to which it oft needs to be applied on GFX cards, found the extended workability of Gelid to be more suitable for that application.   With Shin Etsu nor the same price as Kryonaut have been using that since Shin Etsu broke the $4 mark

3.  If there were clumps in the tube, it would seem they would be seen or felt at the time of original application.

4.  We have never had a laptop CPU that got anywhere near the temps comapared to what our desktop builds have hit.

5. We establish a baseline for every build on day 1 and try and revisit 1, 2 and 3 months later and every 6 months after that. Not seen many significant changes ... AS5 seems to improve after the 1st 1-2 month but haven't used in over 10 years. Not seen anything else change by more than 0.1 to 0.2C unless mount was disturbed during shipping, transport or a good bump. When removing heat sinks for whatever reason, never saw any damage or discoloring except w/ liquid metal type TIMs (Shin Etsu, Gelid, IC Diamond)

6.  I find it odd that 1C temp difference between TIMs is "no big deal" when people will pay $40 - $100 more to get a cooler than gets 1C better than a $50 air cooler.

7.  Understand that with the pandemic, many companies have cut staff or have folks working from home.

8.  Above all, be resectful and patient, ... the person you are communicating with isnt responsible for the bad batch.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> and telling someone to be patient, when a product doesnt match its spec/capabilities/etc, is a joke, we're not talking about a cold burger here.
> for me it doesnt matter how much, if *I* spend *MY* money on something (no matter if its 1$ or 1000), it better perform as *expected*.



Your mistake is  that they only need to perform as ADVERTISED


----------



## Rob94hawk (Oct 15, 2020)

Interesting. Just bought a tube of Kryonaut. Gonna try it out on an old socket 775 system that I'm upgrading a bit.


----------



## Sandbo (Oct 15, 2020)

I had similar experience a long time ago with GC-Extreme, on my NH-C14 and an intel CPU.
I didn't know the exact reason, but there maybe something in the paste that was rigid enough to make the scratch as the heatsink was being tightened to the end.

I have since switched to using NT-H1 and NH-H2 now, never had the same issue.
I found them to be more watery and probably do not contain those tiny rigid object that could cause a scratch.


----------



## toyo (Oct 15, 2020)

Sandbo said:


> I had similar experience a long time ago with GC-Extreme, on my NH-C14 and an intel CPU.
> I didn't know the exact reason, but there maybe something in the paste that was rigid enough to make the scratch as the heatsink was being tightened to the end.
> 
> I have since switched to using NT-H1 and NH-H2 now, never had the same issue.
> I found them to be more watery and probably do not contain those tiny rigid object that could cause a scratch.


I've remained with NT-H1 myself, the tube that came "free" with my NH-D15S cooler will last for ages, hell, I still have MX2 and MX3 paste somewhere from what must be a decade now, never got to fully using it.

The scratching could be caused by zinc oxide fragments. The paste has to be ground up, der8auer mentioned they grind Kryonaut components "6 times longer"/"almost for a full day", which leads to increased manufacturing costs. Who knows what failed during their process. It would be interesting to know.


----------



## Chen (Oct 16, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I love my overpriced kryonaut, but the moment i saw this thread title i knew it had to be about that bad batch
> 
> that rep may no longer work for TG, definitely use the contact options on their website and give them some time. For a known issue and proof you have a legit sample (the serial) you'll get a new tube at the very least.



How long is the wait though? The quality of their responses does not match the amount that they are charging for a tube of paste, I am not asking them to solve this immediately but they could not even bother to send an update or something, just leaving me in the dark... which is very frustrating.


----------



## Chen (Oct 16, 2020)

Massdeth said:


> Were not talking about your run of the mill complaint. This is a physical damage issue stemming from a previous acknowledged incident and has to be handled judiciously, in fact the reps may even have memo's that were sent that if anymore of these type complaints come in to do X,Y,Z. You get enough people involved you can escalate this to a bankruptcy if you so choose and find the people willing to push it and im sure the chiefs are well aware of it or at least had a long consult with there lawyers. Moves and counter moves.



I understand what you are saying, but TG should at least let me know that they are currently working on the issue. What's happening now is that TG is not giving me any sort of response at all. The fact is that if TG is indeed trying to solve this issue, they will not be hesitant to let me know of their progress. If TG is trying to neglect this issue, then the most likely thing for them to do is to ignore my emails, which is what consumers are worried about.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi,
Not sure what they can say 
It sure isn't the first time bad batches were put out and I'm sure there is still old stock out there.


----------



## Keoma07 (Oct 17, 2020)

I know it won't make any difference for them, but thanks to this thread, I just canceled my kryonaut order.

I just don't want to risk getting a bad tube and then be ignored by them. 

I'm actually a bit torn between the mx4 and the Gelid Extreme right now. But I'm using the mx4 that came with the Liquid Freezer II and the temps are a bit on the high side, so I think I'm going to try gelid.

And in case a TG staff reads this, you do lose new customers with threads likes this (well, at least you lost one).


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 17, 2020)

for me, i better have 1 degree higher that something that would scratch my hardware, and i feel if they want to sell something that more to higher level market they should be ready for more quality control or better handling if there's something like this


----------



## Chen (Oct 20, 2020)

Keoma07 said:


> I know it won't make any difference for them, but thanks to this thread, I just canceled my kryonaut order.
> 
> I just don't want to risk getting a bad tube and then be ignored by them.
> 
> ...



I agree. I wouldn't risk getting Kryonaut or any TG product again. I would personally suggest Gelid GC Extreme or Kingpin KPx, they get about the same temp as kryonaut and cheaper and don't scratch your hardware. I am currently using GC extreme.



micropage7 said:


> for me, i better have 1 degree higher that something that would scratch my hardware, and i feel if they want to sell something that more to higher level market they should be ready for more quality control or better handling if there's something like this



yeah, it's very frustrating, not even an email from TG support.... just leaving their customers in the dark. What a joke for a premium product!


----------



## LORDLODOSS (Jan 1, 2021)

I apologize for reviving an old thread as my first post but just wanted to inform buyers that this does not seem to be a rare issue.  Recently swapped my old B350 to X570 and noticed the copper on my Thermaltake AIO is pretty scratched up and more importantly pitted.  Have been recommending it to all my friends due to its great performance but now I feel guilty for possibly damaging their components.


----------



## Chen (Jan 3, 2021)

LORDLODOSS said:


> I apologize for reviving an old thread as my first post but just wanted to inform buyers that this does not seem to be a rare issue.  Recently swapped my old B350 to X570 and noticed the copper on my Thermaltake AIO is pretty scratched up and more importantly pitted.  Have been recommending it to all my friends due to its great performance but now I feel guilty for possibly damaging their components.


I heard kryonaut from derbauer. The product is good but the company has no morals, simply ignoring all the support messages I sent.


----------



## rdwing (Mar 22, 2021)

Did you ever get a reply? I have a tube from the bad batch back in 2018, I didn't realize just how bad it was until I used it on my new Zen 3 build. It's shockingly abrasive.
I reached out to TG on 1/29 and after 2 emails back and forth where they requested photos and I provided them, they've just ignored me. I've followed up weekly but just nothing. Super super unprofessional.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 20, 2022)

i got tired of pulling cpu out of the socket, forgetting i used LM,
when Arctic put out the MX5.

Seems to be exactly what i was looking for (consistency/not getting "repelled" by residue on HS),
and gets close enough in performance that i wont bother with the extreme stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2022)

Fry178 said:


> i got tired of pulling cpu out of the socket, forgetting i used LM,
> when Arctic put out the MX5.
> 
> Seems to be exactly what i was looking for (consistency/not getting "repelled" by residue on HS),
> and gets close enough in performance that i wont bother with the extreme stuff.


I use a piece of masking tape hidden near the CPU socket for things like that

"LM"
"broken pins in socket DO NOT REMOVE"
"Bodies buried behind the apple tree"


----------

